# Alabama Corn Hole Boards



## grbrico (Feb 8, 2012)

Here are some Alabama corn hole boards that I made for my brother who lives in Alabama. This set was a whole lot easier to make since I used the Kreg Pocket Hole Jig. No more wood putty for me. I also used the Kreg straight cut. It is a great jig to use with a circular saw. I will probably retire that jig because I got my new RAS blade yesterday.
I used my 3/4 hp Ryobi router on the edges of the boards. I used a 3/8 round over bit. These boards are hand painted and poly. I made the stencil at work out of 22ga stainless steel. Used the water jet to cut it out. I also made a stencil to go around the hole in the board. It is made out of stainless also. I line up the I.D with the whole in the board and then just go around with the xacto knife.

Greg


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I have to admit I was worried about opening this post. I was in Anniston, AL for a few months in the service and I thought of something completely different when you said Alabama Cornhole. 

Seriously though, nice work on the project. Especially the decal work. The Kreg stuff sure makes short work of projects doesn't it?


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks nice, and it looks well made. It seems a lot of thought went into the stencil work and all. But I must admit I have no idea what an Alabama Corn Hole Board is used for.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

BigBull said:


> Looks nice, and it looks well made. It seems a lot of thought went into the stencil work and all. But I must admit I have no idea what an Alabama Corn Hole Board is used for.


Same thought. 

I'd give you an 'A', nice job. 

So the hole? Is it for corn?

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice job on the board.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> Same thought.
> 
> I'd give you an 'A', nice job.
> 
> ...


 Its a hillbilly bean bag toss game. www.playcornhole.org


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Thx, shame they don't fill the bag with corn kernels. It would make more sense. 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> Thx, shame they don't fill the bag with corn kernels. It would make more sense.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


 Yeah, i never liked the name, reminds me of Deliverance.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Paddle faster, I hear banjos.


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

buggyman1 said:


> Its a hillbilly bean bag toss game. www.playcornhole.org


 
Ok, glad to here it.


----------



## grbrico (Feb 8, 2012)

ACP said:


> I have to admit I was worried about opening this post. I was in Anniston, AL for a few months in the service and I thought of something completely different when you said Alabama Cornhole.
> 
> Seriously though, nice work on the project. Especially the decal work. The Kreg stuff sure makes short work of projects doesn't it?


I am from Oxford, Alabama. It is right next to Anniston.:thumbsup:

Thank you for the decal work comment. It takes a while to cut out and then paint.


----------



## grbrico (Feb 8, 2012)

For those that do not know: The corn hole game gets the name from the corn kernels that are used in the bags that you throw towards the hole in the boards. There are two boards that are set up across from each other and you score points by getting a bag on the board or into the hole. First one to 21 wins the game. 

The pic below lets you see how the boards sit during a game.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

nice job:thumbsup:
but i think they would look so much better with a big blue UK :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
the first time i heard about the game i had the same reaction as everyone else but it is a fun game
some call it corn toss


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Hate that you messed up and have to redo with the AU..War Eagle...ha. Great job, just made a set myself last week and just have to stencil up. I bought some Auburn bags off Ebay..might have some Crimson Tide also.


----------



## grbrico (Feb 8, 2012)

Al B Cuttn Wud said:


> Hate that you messed up and have to redo with the AU..War Eagle...ha. Great job, just made a set myself last week and just have to stencil up. I bought some Auburn bags off Ebay..might have some Crimson Tide also.


I have been asked to make some Auburn boards but said NO. :laughing: My brother is going to buy some Alabama bags off Ebay. Roll Tide! Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## grbrico (Feb 8, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> nice job:thumbsup:
> but i think they would look so much better with a big blue UK :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> the first time i heard about the game i had the same reaction as everyone else but it is a fun game
> some call it corn toss


I will be making a Kentucky set for a friend of mine. I live in Mayfield, Kentucky. I am a fan of UK basketball and pull for Kentucky football when they are not playing Bama.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

I didn't even notice you're from ky. I was born blue. This was a very good year. A basketball court with a hoop for the end would be cool.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

grbrico said:


> I will be making a Kentucky set for a friend of mine. I live in Mayfield, Kentucky. I am a fan of UK basketball and pull for Kentucky football when they are not playing Bama.


 if my memory is correct mayfield used to be a high school football super power and they played corbin for the state championship a few times in the late 70s
i live just out of corbin


----------



## grbrico (Feb 8, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> if my memory is correct mayfield used to be a high school football super power and they played corbin for the state championship a few times in the late 70s
> i live just out of corbin


We still are. We won our 8th state championship year before last and lost in the championship game last year. We had a 29 game winning streak snapped in the championship game. 

Greg


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice job.



buggyman1 said:


> Yeah, i never liked the name, reminds me of Deliverance.


I agree. I always thought the name was - not to be mean - stupid. For all of my life I knew this as "bean bag toss". Then a few years ago it seemed that the name "cornhole" got pulled out of someone's corn hole and plastered all over. Now all I hear is "cornhole this" and "cornhole that". It's like the name exploded and the shrapnel contaminated every visible surface.

But I completely digress.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Nice job.
> 
> 
> But I completely digress.


To digress is to wander to another another point of interest. 

Nice to see Steve, I have read of you - all good

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

To the original poster/thread starter:

I just want to make sure you know that I was only ranting about the name "corn hole". I hope it didn't sound like I was in any way belittling your project.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> To the original poster/thread starter:
> 
> I just want to make sure you know that I was only ranting about the name "corn hole". I hope it didn't sound like I was in any way belittling your project.


 Same here.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

For the record, the bags ARE filled with corn. At least the "real" ones are. The 'bama boards look great! Now you need some drink holders.


----------



## grbrico (Feb 8, 2012)

Taylormade said:


> For the record, the bags ARE filled with corn. At least the "real" ones are. The 'bama boards look great! Now you need some drink holders.


Very nice drink holders and your boards look great.

Greg


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm at Lido beach, in Sarasota, Florida, right now. There is a group on the beach playing corn hole. Brought their own rigs.


----------

